# هل الايمان بالثالوث بدء من مجمع نيقية



## drpepo (28 يناير 2006)

*هل الايمان بالثالوث بدء من مجمع نيقية*

*الادعاء بأن الايمان بالثالوث بدأ بمجمع نيقية كما أن الاعتراف بالروح القدس تأخر الى مجمع القسطنطينية 

اولا المجامع عقدت لصد بدعة اقامها احد الاشخاص مثل اريوس ونسطور وغيرهم

ثانيا كل ماورد من نصوص في قانون الايمان انما هو آيات من الكتاب المقدس 

واليك الدليل 

1- المجمع المسكونى الأول ( نيقية ) 

عقد عام 325 م وحضره نحو 318 اسقفا من كل المسكونة والسبب بدعة آريوس ان المسيح مخلوق 

المجمع عقد بدعوة من الملك قسطنطين وبرئاسة البطريرك اسكندر الأول 

وبعد الفحص والمناقشة وضع المجتمعون قانون الايمان مكونا منن سبع مواد وهى 

1- المادة الأولى عن لاهوت الآب 

" بالحقيقة نؤمن بالله واحد الله الآب ضابط الكل خالق السماء والأرض مايرى ومالايرى "

+ " نؤمن بالله واحد " مأخوذ من " لأنه يوجد إله واحد " ( 1 تى 2 : 55 ) 

+ " آب " مأخوذ من " إله وآب واحد " ( اف 4 : 3 ) ، ( في 2 : 7 ، 8 )

+ "ضابط الكل " توافق قول المسيح " ألس عصفوران يباعان بفلس وواحد منها لا يسقط على الأرض بدون ابيكم وأما انتم فجميع شعور رؤسكم محصاة فلا تخافوا " ( مت 10 : 29 - 31 ) 

+ " خالق السماء والآرض " مأخوذ من " لأنه في ستة ايام صنع الرب السماء والأرض وكل ما فيها " ( خر 20 : 11 ) 

+ مايرى وما لايرى " فهو خالق الاشياء المرئية والاشياء الغير مرئية " الصانع ملائكته رياحا وخدامه نارا ملتهبة " ( مز 104 : 4 ) 



2- المادة الثانية عن لاهوت المسيح وهذا نصها 

" نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور نور من نور اله حق من اله حق مولود غير مخلوق . مساو للآب في الجوهر الذي به كان كل شئ "​+ " نؤمن بري واحد " مأخوذ من " " ليس احد يقدر ان يقول ان يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فَأَنْوَاعُ مَوَاهِبَ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ وَاحِدٌ. 5 وَأَنْوَاعُ خِدَمٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرَّبَّ وَاحِدٌ. 6 وَأَنْوَاعُ أَعْمَال مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ، الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ

[/FONT]( 1 كو 12 : 3 - 6 ) 

و

" يسوع المسيح هو هو أمس واليوم والى الأبد " ( عب 13 : 8 ) 

+ " ابن الله الوحيد المولد من الآب " مأخوذ من هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " ( يو 3 : 16 ) 

وايضا " ألاب لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآ هو خبّر " ( يو 1 : 18 ) 

وايضا " أن الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكى نحيا به " ( 1 يو 4 : 9 ) 

وايضا " الكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا " ( يو 1 : 14 ) 



+ " قبل كل الدهور "مأخوذ من " قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن " ( يو 8 : 56 ) 

+ " نور من نور " مأخوذ من " أن الله نور " ( 1 يو 1 : 5 ) - " أنا نور العالم " ( يو 8 : 12 ) - " النور الحقيقى الذي ينير لكل انسان " ( يو 1 : 9 ) 

قيل عن يوحنا " هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور ، ليؤمن الكل بواستطه لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور " ( يو 1 : 7 ، 8 ) 

+ " اله حق " مأخوذ من " ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الإله والحياة الأبدية " ( 1 يو 5 : 2 ) 

+ " من اله حق " مأخوذ من " أنا اعرفه لأنى منه " ( يو 7 : 29 ) 

" والآن مجدنى أنت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لى عندك قبل ان يكون العالم " ( يو 17 : 5 ) 

+ " مولود غير مخلوق " مأخوذ من " كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته " ( يو 5 : 26 ) 

+ " الذي به كان كل شئ " مأخوذ من " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان في البدء عند الله كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان " ( يو 1 : 1 - 3 ) 



3- المادة الثالة عن تجسد السيد المسيح وهذا نصها 

" هذا هو الذي من أجلنا نحن البشرؤ ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء ، وتأنس " 

+ " الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء " مأخوذ من " لأنى قد نزلت من السماء " ( يو 6 : 38 ) 

" صادقة هى الكلمة ومستحقة كل قبول أن المسيح يسوع جاء الى العالم ليخلص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا " ( 1 تى 1 : 15 ) 

+ " وتجسد " مأخوذ من " والكلمة صار جسدا " ( يو 1 : 14 ) 

" لأنه عند دخوله الى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقربانا لم ترد ولكن هيأت لى جسدا " ( عب 10 : 5 ) 

+ " من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء " مأخوذ من 

" الروح القدس يحل عليكى وقوة العلى تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله " ( لو 1 : 35 ) 

" يايوسف ابن داود لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم أمرأتك لأن الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس " ( مت 1 : 20 ) 

+ " وتأنس " مأخوذة من " الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس وذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب "

" وسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع " ( 1 تى 2 : 5 ، 6 )



4- المادة الرابعة عن صلبه 

" وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى ، تألم وقبر " 

+" وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى " 

مأخوذة من 

" ان اله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب إله آبائنا مجد فتاه يسوع الذي اسلمتموه أنتم وأنكرتموه أمام وجه بيلاطس البنطى وهو حاكم بإطلاقه " ( أع 3 : 13 ) 

" لذلك يسوع أيضا لكى يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب " ( عب 13 : 12 ) 

+ " وقبر " مأخوذة من " فأخذ يوسف الجسد ولفه بكتان نقى ووضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على الباب ومضى " ( مت 27 : 59 - 60 ) 



5-* المادة الخامسة عن قيامته وهذا نصها 

" وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث كما بالكتب 

مأخوذة من 

" وأنه دفن وانه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب " ( 1 كو 15 : 4 ) 



6- المادة السادسة عن صعوده وهذا نصها 

+" وصعد الى السماء وجلس عن يمين ابيه " 

" وصعد الى السماء " مأخوذة من " وفيما هو يباركهم اانفرد عنهم وأصعد الى السماء " ( لو 24 : 51 ) 

+ " جلس عن يمين أبيه " مأخوذة من " ثم أن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله " ( مر 16 : 19 ) 



7- المادة السابعة عن مجيئه الثانى وملكه الأبدى وهذا نصها 

" وأيضا يأتى في مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء " 

+ " أيضا يأتى في مجده " مأخوذة من " متى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده " ( مت 5 : 31 ) 

+ " ليدين الأحياء والأموات " مأخوذة من "وأوصانا أن نكرز للشعب ونشهد بأن هذا هو المعين من الله ديانا للأحياء والأموات " ( أع 10 : 42 ) 

" ها أنا آتى سريعا وأجرتى معى لأجازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله " ( رؤ 22 : 12 ) 

" ومتى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم عن بعض كما يميز الراعى الخراف من الجداء ، فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن يساره " ( مت 25 : 31 - 46 ) 

" لأنه لابد أننا جميعا نظهر أمام كرسى المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خير كان ام شرا " ( 2 كو 5 : 10 ) 

+ " الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء " مأخوذة من " ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية " ( لو 1 : 33 ) 

" سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لن ينقرض " ( دا 7 : 14 ) 



ها هى كل فقرة وكل كلمة من المواد السبعة التنى قررها مجمع نيقية مأخوذة نصا وروحا من الكتاب المقدس ولم يضع المسيحيون شئيا من عندهم بعيدا عن تعاليم السيد المسيح ورسله الأطهار . 

وانتظرونى في المقال الثانى عن مجمع القسطنطينية 
ارجو انه لو هناك شاهد وضع بالخطأ اخبارى او تصحيحه في احد المشاركات ​*


----------



## نذير (30 يناير 2006)

حسنا يا عزيزى ، أفهم من كلامك ان مجمع نيقية خرج بأقنومين اثنين على أحسن تقدير ، فقط الاب والابن ، اليس كذلك ؟


----------



## drpepo (30 يناير 2006)

انت حضرتك فهمت الكلام ولا لا
انا بقول الاعتراف بالثالوث كان من بداية المسيحية ولكن مجمع نيقية عقد من اجل مواجهة بدعة محددة وهى بدعة آريوس فتم وضع بنود تواجه هذه البدعة فقط 
الكام واضح 

لهم عيون ولا يبصرون وآذان ولا يسمعون


----------



## نذير (30 يناير 2006)

استطيع أن أفهم جيدا يا صديقي ، فمجمع نيقية لم يعترف بألوهية الروح القدس ، معذرة فقد أخطأت في فقرة "  ألاب لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآ هو خبّر " ( يو 1 : 18 ) 
والصحيح "الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآ هو خبّر " ( يو 1 : 18 )


----------



## drpepo (30 يناير 2006)

اولا شكرا على التصحيح فهذا خطأ منى بالطبع وليس منهم 
ثانيا الوهية الروح القدس حبيبى كانت معترف بها ولكن ما كان الداعى لكتابتها في قانون الايمان لأنه لم تكت هناك اختلاف عليها في ذلك الوقت ولكن عندما ظهرت بدعة اخرى عقد مجمع القسطنطينية وقرروا اضافة بنود خاصة بالروح القدس 
ولكن هذا لاينفى نهائيا اعترافهم بالروح القدس 
اما عن البنود التى تم وضعها الخاصة بالروح القدس فكلها من الكتاب المقدس كل كلمة منها ماخوذة من الكتاب المقدس وانتظرنى حتى اثبت لك هذا


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> استطيع أن أفهم جيدا يا صديقي ، فمجمع نيقية لم يعترف بألوهية الروح القدس ، معذرة فقد أخطأت في فقرة " ألاب لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآ هو خبّر " ( يو 1 : 18 )
> والصحيح "الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآ هو خبّر " ( يو 1 : 18 )


 
لا يا شيخ؟ شو هذا المستوى البايخ في الحوار... من انت لتعلن هذا الاعلان و تفتي هذه الفتوة!!!

* نؤمن بإله واحد، آب ضابط الكل، خالق السماء  والأرض، وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى.*
*وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح، ابن اللـه الوحيد، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق،  مولود غير مخلوق، مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر، الذي به كان كل شيء، الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد بالروح القدس من مريم العذراء، *
*وصار إنساناً وصلب عنا على يد بيلاطس البنطي، تألـم ومات ودفن، وقام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب، وصعد إلى السماء. وهو جالس عن يمين الآب وسيأتي أيضاً بمجدٍ عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات الذي لا فناء لملكه. *
*و(نؤمن) بالروح القدس الرب المحيي، المنبثق من الآب، الذي هو مع الآب والابن يسجد له ويمجد، الناطق بالأنبياء والرسل، وبكنيسة واحدة مقدّسة جامعة رسولية، ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا، وننتظر قيامة الأموات والحياة الأخرى. آمين.
*


----------



## drpepo (30 يناير 2006)

حبيبى انا قولتلك ان الاعتراف بالروح القدس دا موجود قبل كدا وكل البنود الخاصة بيه عبارة عن آيات من الكتاب المقدس وقولتلك انتظر مقالى 
اما عن بقية كلامك فاليت حضرتك تشوف ما هى بعدة آريوس اصلا لأن بدعته كانت تنص على انه ليس مساوى للآب اى ان الابن اقل من الآب لذا لزم االتنويه وكل ما يقال بعد هذا كلام ليس في محله


----------



## almanse (31 يناير 2006)

> انا بقول الاعتراف بالثالوث كان من بداية المسيحية ولكن مجمع نيقية عقد من اجل مواجهة بدعة محددة وهى بدعة آريوس فتم وضع بنود تواجه هذه البدعة فقط
> الكام واضح


الزيل المحترم drpepo هل افهم من كلامك ان اول من آمن بالثالوث هم المسيحيين؟ ام اليهود سبقوكم؟
ام ان اليهود لم يفموا كتابهم آلاف السنين الى ان جاء من فسر لهم كتابهم من المسيحيين؟
تحياتي.


----------



## drpepo (31 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> الزيل المحترم drpepo هل افهم من كلامك ان اول من آمن بالثالوث هم المسيحيين؟ ام اليهود سبقوكم؟
> ام ان اليهود لم يفموا كتابهم آلاف السنين الى ان جاء من فسر لهم كتابهم من المسيحيين؟
> تحياتي.


 
شكرا لك سؤالك يدل على ان اليهود كانوا يعرفون الثالوث 
الثالوث توجد له آيات في العهد القديم ان كنت لا تعلم 
والاستشهادات السابقة بها من نصوص العهد القديم يا استاذ المحترم

اما عن الروح القدس فانا قولتلك هجبلك موضوع يرد على ادعئك دا لأن الاعتراف بالروح القدس من الانجيل نفسه مش بدا من مجمع القسطنيطنية 

بالنسبة للأخ ابو موسى 
شكرا ليك على الكلام الجميل دا 
بس ناقصله حته 
انه بدون اى دليل وكلام على الفاضى يعنى بيساوى ولا حاجة مجرد وضه مشاركة اعتراض وخلاص 
سلام


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2006)

ابو موسى, يا بتجيب ادلة على ردودك يا مداخلاتك تحذف

لسنا في منتدى اسلامي يقال ما يتوارد في عقلك, نحن في منتدى محترم, نتكلم بالدليل و البرهان

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

ابو موسى, روح فرغ ما في جعبتك من اوساخ و حقد و سباب في منتدى اخر

الغيت عضويتك يا محمدي


----------



## almanse (1 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				drpepo قال:
			
		


			شكرا لك سؤالك يدل على ان اليهود كانوا يعرفون الثالوث 
الثالوث توجد له آيات في العهد القديم ان كنت لا تعلم 
والاستشهادات السابقة بها من نصوص العهد القديم يا استاذ المحترم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي سؤالي بسيط هل آمن اليهود بالتثليث قبل مجيئ المسيح؟  خلال آلاف السنين التي سبقته هل هناك يهودي واحد فسر العهد القديم بطريقتكم؟ اريد اسم واد فقط.
اعلم انكم تفسرون العهد القديم. لكن هل هناك من آمن بالتثليث قبلكم.*


----------



## drpepo (1 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *عزيزي سؤالي بسيط هل آمن اليهود بالتثليث قبل مجيئ المسيح؟ خلال آلاف السنين التي سبقته هل هناك يهودي واحد فسر العهد القديم بطريقتكم؟ اريد اسم واد فقط.*
> *اعلم انكم تفسرون العهد القديم. لكن هل هناك من آمن بالتثليث قبلكم.*


وهل كان اليهود يفسرون الكتاب المقدس بالطريقة الصحيحة حتى تسال هذا السؤال فان قلت نعم اقول لك كان بالاولى ان يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح ولا يقاوموه 
وان قلت لا فقد اجبت على نفسك 

رجاء من الادمن ماى روك اغلاق الموضوع لأنى لم اطرحه للمناقشة اصلا فقط اريد توضيح الرؤية


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *عزيزي سؤالي بسيط هل آمن اليهود بالتثليث قبل مجيئ المسيح؟ خلال آلاف السنين التي سبقته هل هناك يهودي واحد فسر العهد القديم بطريقتكم؟ اريد اسم واد فقط.*
> *اعلم انكم تفسرون العهد القديم. لكن هل هناك من آمن بالتثليث قبلكم.*


 

لا, لان سر التثليث لم يكن معلنا في العهد القديم, لكن تبقى النصوص تدل على الوحدة الجامعة في التفسير عند اليهود لكن لا يعرفون معنى الثالوث فيها


----------



## almanse (1 فبراير 2006)

وما هو المصير الابدي ممن لم يؤمن الثالوث من اليهود قبل المسيح؟


----------



## drpepo (1 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> وما هو المصير الابدي ممن لم يؤمن الثالوث من اليهود قبل المسيح؟


 
سؤال غريب فعلا فهل يمكن ان تتوقع انت حساب الله على الناس 
لا اعلم 
وعلى العموم كل من لا يؤمن بالسيد المسيح               لن يدخل ملكوت السموات


----------



## almanse (2 فبراير 2006)

*يا غبي من يسب المسيح  هو كافر باجماع العلماء ويقام عليه الحد. وقد اجمع علماء الامة ان يسوع هو المسيح. لان الله قال في كتابه ان امسيح هو نفس الشخص الذي يعبده النصارى. 
ولا اظنك مسلم يا عقرب.*


----------



## drpepo (3 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *يا غبي من يسب المسيح هو كافر باجماع العلماء ويقام عليه الحد. وقد اجمع علماء الامة ان يسوع هو المسيح. لان الله قال في كتابه ان امسيح هو نفس الشخص الذي يعبده النصارى. *
> *ولا اظنك مسلم يا عقرب.*


 
هو حضرتك بتشتم مين بالضبط


----------



## ma7aba (4 فبراير 2006)

الآيات التي تتحدث عن الثالوث بالعهد القديم والتوحيد بعض منها :
. " اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب  إلهنا رب واحد" ( تث 6: 4) 

وتحتوي هذه الآية على كلمتين هما " يهوه "  وتعني الكائن بذاته وتدل على وحدانية الله ، كما تحتوي على كلمة "الوهيم " وهي في صورة الجمع المركز الذي يدل على مفرد، وتستخدم كثيراً في العهد القديم وفي استخدامها إشارة للأقانيم المتمايزة في الجوهر الواحد. 

2. في الخليقة نرى الله يخلق السماء والأرض (تك1:1) ، وروح الله (تك 1:2) يرف على وجه المياه. 

3. إشعياء يتنبأ عن السيد المسيح (الابن) فيقول إنه الإله "إيل" القدير (إشعياء 9 : 6). 

4. في المزمور 110: 1 نرى حديث بين الأقانيم: " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني" وقد استشهد بها بطرس الرسول (إع 2: 34). 

5. في سفر إشعياء يتحدث الكلمة عن ذاته فيقول:"منذ وجوده أنا هناك والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه" (إش 48 : 16) ، وهنا نجد الكلمة متحدثاً وأزليا مع الآب والروح القدس.


----------



## almanse (5 فبراير 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> الآيات التي تتحدث عن الثالوث بالعهد القديم والتوحيد بعض منها :
> . " اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب  إلهنا رب واحد" ( تث 6: 4)
> 
> وتحتوي هذه الآية على كلمتين هما " يهوه "  وتعني الكائن بذاته وتدل على وحدانية الله ، كما تحتوي على كلمة "الوهيم " وهي في صورة الجمع المركز الذي يدل على مفرد، وتستخدم كثيراً في العهد القديم وفي استخدامها إشارة للأقانيم المتمايزة في الجوهر الواحد.
> ...


*الزميل محبة.
إعطني مفسر واحد يهودي في العهد القديم فسر كتابه بطريقتك؟
وصدقني فعلاً أبحث عن اي مفسر يهودي (قبل المسيح) آمن بالتثليث. لانهم أدرى بكتابهم وبلغتهم منك.

تحياتي*

.


----------



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *الزميل محبة.*
> *إعطني مفسر واحد يهودي في العهد القديم فسر كتابه بطريقتك؟*
> *وصدقني فعلاً أبحث عن اي مفسر يهودي (قبل المسيح) آمن بالتثليث. لانهم أدرى بكتابهم وبلغتهم منك.*
> 
> ...


اخى الفاضل المنسى 
الكلام واضح التثليلث موجود في العهد القديم ولكن اليهود لم يستعبوه ككثير من الاشياء التى كانوا ياخذونها حرفية 
ولو كان كذلك لكان بالأولى ان يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح وخصوصا ان فيه نبوات عنه في التوراة كتابات الانبياء والمزامير 
بس هم كانوا بياخذوا الكلام حرفى ولا يفهومه بمهناه الجوهرى والادلة على ذلك كثيرة جدا في الكتاب المقدس 
اما عن انهم ادرى بكتابهم 
فهذا خطأ لأن العهد القديم ايضا كتابنا ونحن نفهمه جيدا جدا


----------



## almanse (5 فبراير 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> اخى الفاضل المنسى
> الكلام واضح التثليلث موجود في العهد القديم ولكن اليهود لم يستعبوه ككثير من الاشياء التى كانوا ياخذونها حرفية
> ولو كان كذلك لكان بالأولى ان يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح وخصوصا ان فيه نبوات عنه في التوراة كتابات الانبياء والمزامير
> بس هم كانوا بياخذوا الكلام حرفى ولا يفهومه بمهناه الجوهرى والادلة على ذلك كثيرة جدا في الكتاب المقدس
> ...


*طيب يا عزيزي. لم يفهم اليهود التثليث في التوراة العبرية قط الى ان جاء المسيح. وصل الجواب والحكم للقارئ.
وشكراُ*


----------



## استفانوس (5 فبراير 2006)

* ان الشاغل الوحيد عند اليهود تطبيق الشريعة 
ولكن بعد مجئ المسيح وموته وقيامته
وعمل الروح القدس في حياة الكثيرين 
امن كل من قبل معونة الروح القدس حتى اصبح اليهود اليوم اكثر شعوب تاتي الى المسيح
وهذه حقيقة
وعقبالك*


----------



## السعاده (13 فبراير 2006)

قال الله تعالى في كتابه((قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوآ احد)) صدق الله العظيم
هذا اكبر برهان ودليل على توحيد الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

السعاده قال:
			
		

> قال الله تعالى في كتابه((قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوآ احد)) صدق الله العظيم
> هذا اكبر برهان ودليل على توحيد الله سبحانه وتعالى


 
اولا, ما دخل مشاركتك بالموضوع؟ الناس يتكلموا بالشرق و انت في الغرب, على الاقل تابع الموضوع و أقرأه قبل ما تعلق

ثانيا, من قال اننا لا نوحد الله؟


*" للرب ألهك تسجد وإياه واحده تعبد " ( متى 4 : 10 ) " من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده " ( مر قس 2 : 7 ) " كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا وانتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه " ( يوحنا 5 : 44 ) " لان الله واحد " ( رومية 3 : 30 ) " ليس اله اخر الا واحد " ( 1 كورنثوس 8 : 4 ) " ولكن الله واحد " ( غلا طية 3 : 20 ) " الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد والعظمة و القدرة " ( يهوذا 25)*


----------



## السعاده (14 فبراير 2006)

انتم اللي بالشرق والحق بالغرب ولو توحدون الله كان ماقلتوا ان عيسى ابن الله.


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

السعاده قال:
			
		

> انتم اللي بالشرق والحق بالغرب ولو توحدون الله كان ماقلتوا ان عيسى ابن الله.


 
عيسى؟ مين عيسى؟
ممكن تقتبس لي نص من الانجيل يتكلم على عيسى؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل الايمان بالثالوث بدء من مجمع نيقية*

للرفع


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل الايمان بالثالوث بدء من مجمع نيقية*

عجيب جدا من بقول هذا الكلام !
امامه نص يقول " عمدوهم بأسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس " ويقول ابتدى من مجمع نيقية !
عجبى


----------



## Desperado_3d (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل الايمان بالثالوث بدء من مجمع نيقية*

باسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الأله الواحد آمين


> *الزميل محبة.*
> *إعطني مفسر واحد يهودي في العهد القديم فسر كتابهبطريقتك؟*


نحن لم نفسّر الكتاب بطريقتنا, لكن بمعونة الروح القدس فهمنا المعنى الصحيح للآيات.


> *وصدقني فعلاً أبحث عن اي مفسر يهودي (قبل المسيح) آمن  بالتثليث. *


يعني  هل أفهم من كلامك أنه إذا لم يذكر أحد المفسّرين *(اليهود*) قضية *الثالوث* فهذا ينفي وجوده في العهد القديم !!؟؟ عجبي من هذا الكلام
أولاً كما قال بعض الأخوة المباركين أن اليهود كانوا مهتمين بتطبيق الشريعة أكثر من فهمهم للمعنى الروحي لها.
كما أنهم لو فهموا بحق كلام الله و أحبوه, لما كانوا زاغوا عن عبادته كما نرى في الكثير من الأحداث التي وقعوا فيها في العهد القديم (عبدوا ألهه أخرى و سجدوا لهم و زنوا و لم يتبعوا الشرائع), فكيف تتوقع منهم أن يفهموا كلام الله و خاصةً *الثالوث.
وكما قال السيد الرب على لسان إشعياء النبي 29 : 13
*  فقال  السيد لان هذا الشعب قد اقترب اليّ بفمه واكرمني بشفتيه واما *قلبه* فابعده  عني وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة.

أما إذا تريد آية لظهور الثالوث, فتفضل :
أشعياء 48: 12-16
*لاحظ أن المتكلّم هو يهوه (الله)*
 «اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ. وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ. أَنَا  هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ 
13 وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ  وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعاً. 
14  اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهَذِهِ؟  قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ وَيَكُونُ  ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ. 
15 أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ  وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. 
16 تَقَدَّمُوا  إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي  الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ *أَنَا *هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ *السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ*  أَرْسَلَنِي *وَرُوحُهُ*. 
نلاحظ هنا تجلّي واضح للثالوث (مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ *أَنَا(الأبن) *هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ *السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ (الآب)*  أَرْسَلَنِي *وَرُوحُهُ (الروح القدس)*. )

سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل وصف يكون معكم دائماً


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل الايمان بالثالوث بدء من مجمع نيقية*



molka molkan قال:


> عجيب جدا من بقول هذا الكلام !
> امامه نص يقول " عمدوهم بأسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس " ويقول ابتدى من مجمع نيقية !
> عجبى


 
*و ازيدك من الشعر بيت انه فيه نص تاني قدام المسلم بيقول*

*7 فإن هنالك ثلاثة شهود في السماء، الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. *

*بغض النظر بقي عن اي اختلاف علي السطر دا الا انه في ما يتجاوز 90 في الميه من المخطوطات القديمه*

*و عموما النص الاول موجود حتي لو التاني شك احد فيه*

*سلام*


----------



## عبير الورد (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: هل الايمان بالثالوث بدء من مجمع نيقية*

موضوع مهم الرب يباركك


----------

